#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新增帳號保護相關功能

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]2006 年 12 月 4 日 論壇新增功能*

[*]*會員資料及會員列表受到觀看權限保護*


為了保護樂園會員隱私，即日起，觀看會員資料必須是*小狼*等級以上的會員

觀看*會員列表*必須是*少年狼*等級以上的會員，如等級不夠將會看到如下訊息：



敬請狼寶寶們要努力快快長大喔 ~  :Mr. Green:  


[*]*忘記帳號有救了！！*


如果您在註冊帳號時不慎取了....太大眾化的名稱、或是過久沒來光顧我們論壇，

連自己的名稱都忘記了，沒關係，只要按下 "*忘記帳號*" 並填寫自己的 Email，

就可以在自己的電子郵件信箱中知道自己的名字了。

P.S. 若是忘記註冊時的 Email 是沒救的，請重新註冊。

[*]*沒收到帳號啟用信怎麼辦？*



如果註冊、修改完自己的資料後，經過很久的時間都沒收到帳號啟用信，

懷疑是自己信箱出錯，請按下*重寄帳號啟用電子郵件*，即可讓系統重新寄出確認信，

如果還是沒收到請利用*意見箱* (可用訪客發表) 反映。

----------

